# relativen in absoluten Pfad umwandeln



## Jango Qel Droma (19. Februar 2009)

Hi!

ich lese aus einer XML-Datei zwei Zeichenketten ein, die eine ist der absolute Pfad zB.: C:/test1/test2 und die Andere eine relative Pfadangabe zB.: ../Text.txt
Jetzt möchte ich aus dem relativen Pfad mit Hilfe des absoluten Pfades wieder einen absoluten Pfad machen. 
Ich habe jedoch dafür keinen Ansatz und habe auch dafür nichts bei google für Java gefunden.

mfg Jango


----------



## Oliver Gierke (19. Februar 2009)

Muss man nach sowas suchen?

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html#File(java.lang.String, java.lang.String)

danach getCanonicalPath() rufen.

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## Jango Qel Droma (19. Februar 2009)

Hi!

Das ist nicht ganz was ich meinte.

In einer XML-Datei gibt es die Tags:

```
<targetDir>C:/test1/test2</targetDir>
<text>../text.txt</text>
```

Der Zielordner wird als absolute Pfad als String aus dem XML-Tag eingelesen:
C:/test1/test2
soweit alles in Ordnung.
Der relative Pfad wird als String aus dem XML-Tag eingelesen:
../text.txt
soweit auch alles in Ordnung.
Nun soll aus diesen Beiden ein absoluter Pfad entstehen:
C:/test1/text.txt

mfg Jango


----------



## Oliver Gierke (19. Februar 2009)

Jo, genau das schrieb ich doch:


```
new File("C:/test1/test2","../test.txt").getCanonicalPath();
```

REINHAUN!


----------



## Jango Qel Droma (19. Februar 2009)

Hi!

sry hatte ich vorhin falsch verstanden. Es funktioniert aufjedenfalls jetzt! 
Thx Ollie!

mfg Jango


----------

